
Apple tablet can't save print on its own - nreece
http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE60Q0BY20100127
======
Perceval
>Bob Sauerberg, group president of consumer marketing for Conde Nast, expects
digital versions of its titles on the tablet may one day command higher ad
rates than those of their print versions, because readers are highly engaged
with mobile devices like the tablet and can make impulse buys.

I don't understand why major media companies—News Corp., NY Times, Knight-
Ridder, Condé Nast—haven't already cartelized their advertising. They seem to
depend on a market rate for internet advertising, which obviously isn't paying
enough for them to sustain their operations. Why haven't they banded together
to create the equivalent of The Deck? <http://decknetwork.net/>

------
blasdel
I read the title with an implicit comma between save & print, so I thought
this would be a purported leak about Apple's tablet not having exposed
filesystem or printing APIs.

